# Nathrezim Gilde sucht neue Mitglieder!



## Shonjinzon (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi Hordler!

Meine Gilde "Der Stolz der Horde" kurz DSdH sucht noch neue, aktive und pve orientierte Mitglieder für das bevorstehende Addon "Burning Crusade"! 
Wir sind die Realm älteste Gilde auf Nathrezim (Gründungsdatum 03.04.05) und haben schon so einige Höhen und Tiefen erlebt! Der große Durchbruch ist uns allerdings nie gelungen (MC bis Raggi, ZG clear, AQ bis Osirian, Ony probiert aber nich effektiv genug)! 
Man hätte natürlich mehr erreichen können... aber das Problem ist das meine Gilde viele ältere Gelegenheitsspieler hat. 
Darum suche ich für das bevorstehende Addon "BC" neue Leute die auch fähig sind selber zu organisieren und sich aktiv ins Gildenleben einbringen!

Denn auf Leute die sich nur mitziehen lassen und dann leaven wenn es mal nich mehr so läuft , auf solche Leute hab ich kein Bock mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja schwarze Schaafe gibt es überall aber allgmein sind wir ein netter und lustiger haufen der nie aufgibt!

Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht noch das wir uns die Erfolge in den Instanzen alle mit gleichermaßen equipten Bündnisgilden erspielt haben! 
Also nix mit Taktik von den großen erklären lassen und so... nein alles selbst erarbeitet! Das schweißt uns auch zusammen und wir freuen uns schon auf die neuen Herausforderungen ab BC , also wenn euch das gefallen hat was ich hier geschrieben habe dann besucht doch mal unsere HP (www.derstolzderhorde.de) und hinterlasst einen netten Eintrag im Gästebuch oder bewerbt euch im Forum unter dem Thread Bewerbungen (vorrausgesetzt ihr habt Lust in Instanzen noch ins schwitzen zu kommen)!

MfG Shonjinzon leader von DSdH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

